# Promenade si enfant malade ?



## Mimipoupina (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, 
Une petite question pour voir comment vous fonctionnez en cas d'accueil d'enfant malade ... supprimez-vous la sortie quotidienne ? 
Car sur mes 3 accueillis j'en ai une de 11 mois qui est bien enrhumée dès suite d'une double otite, sa maman l'a gardé une semaine à la maison (sans déduction de salaire car j'ai une clause supérieure) elle était sous antibiotiques, au bout d'une semaine elle est revenue 2 jours car ça allait mieux et puis de nouveau encombré donc sa maman l'a encore gardé les 2 jours avant le week-end, ce matin elle m'envoie un message pour me demander si je vais sortir avec les enfants et si c'est oui elle préfère ne pas me mettre la petite qui a toujours le nez encombré mais si je peux éviter la sortie elle me l'amène... du coup j'ai accepté d'annuler la promenade du jour pour que la petite puisse revenir aujourd'hui mais bon ça prive les 2 plus grands de 18 et 20 mois de prendre l'air 
Comment auriez-vous réagi ? 
D'habitude je ne change pas mes plans mais là comme la maman l'a gardé longtemps à la maison je me sentais gênée de dire que la balade serait maintenue mais je n'aurais peut-être pas dû...


----------



## Titine15 (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
J'aurai fais comme vous surtout que la maman la garde pas mal de jours. Mais bon si l'enfant n'a pas de fièvre la sortie fait du bien aussi si l'enfant est bien habillé pas de pb
Bonne journée


----------



## LadyA. (7 Novembre 2022)

Je sors, surtout si le petit est en poussette. Bien emmitouflé,  il est très sain de prendre l'air


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Novembre 2022)

Je sors aussi , bien couvert une petite ballade fait pas de mal 😀


----------



## Griselda (7 Novembre 2022)

Je comprends que là tu te sentais gênée car la PE a vraiment fait de son mieux jusqu'à présent.

Perso j'aurais dit que SI la météo le permet (pas de pluie ou de froids glaciale) oui nous allons sortir au moins un peu car c'est un besoin pour tous les enfants. Que la sienne, bien couverte dans la poussette (avec la protection anti pluie qui coupera le vent) ça devrait le faire. Ne pas hésiter à porter bonnet (pour couvrir la tête et les oreilles), écharpe et manteau chaud. Que sa petite aussi a besoin de prendre l'air, tant qu'elle n'attrape pas froid bien sur.


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Novembre 2022)

Et c'est vraiment la fin du monde si il y a une journée sans sortie ? ? ? ?
Pendant le confinement on n'est pas sorti pendant des semaines . . .
Si demain il se met à pleuvoir avec des vents à 100 km/h vous sortirez.... ?   Je suppose que non.
Les enfants ne vont pas faire une dépression à cause d'une journée sans sortie.


----------



## Petuche (7 Novembre 2022)

Perso ça dépend de quoi souffre l'enfant, si c'est un rhume bénin je couvre bien l'enfant et on sort. Si il s'agit par exemple d'une otite je ne sors pas. J'ai eu mon fils qui faisait otite sur otite, à cette période je travaillais dans le privé et il était chez une assmat. Et on ne comprenais pas car lorsqu'il faisait une otite je le gardais jusqu'à ce qui soit mieux et aussitôt que je reprenait le travail il rechutait. En fait l'assmat le sortait et le moindre coup d'air c'était reparti. Il fallait attendre qu'il soit complètement remis. Du coup ça à engendrer pas mal de soucis par la suite comme le fait d'opérer pour les vegetations à 14 mois à cause des otites trop fréquentes. Alors je suis très vigilante face à certaines maladies mais bénignes. Et comme dit nanou91 ce n'est pas parceque l'on ne sort pas tous les jours qu'il faut se sentir coupable.


----------



## LadyA. (7 Novembre 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Et c'est vraiment la fin du monde si il y a une journée sans sortie ? ? ? ?
> Pendant le confinement on n'est pas sorti pendant des semaines . . .
> Si demain il se met à pleuvoir avec des vents à 100 km/h vous sortirez.... ?   Je suppose que non.
> Les enfants ne vont pas faire une dépression à cause d'une journée sans sortie.


Ben c'est bon pour la santé 😁
Ds les pays nordiques,  les gamins font même la sieste dehors 😁
Si le petit ne peut pas sortir, désolée mais il n'a pas à être chez l'ass mat. ..
Bien sûr,  je ne suis pas psycho rigide,  donc pour un enfant qui n'est plus en poussette,  je ferais un effort surhumain 😁 et on restera au chaud.
Mais qd vous avez 4 petits,  franchement,  y en a toujours un malade l'hiver,  donc on ne sort jamais ?
Ben moi si, sauf s'il pleut, mais sinon, 1 h de balade.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Novembre 2022)

Nanou91 même pendant le confinement on sortait on pouvait faire une ballade de 1 h et rester dehors devant chez nous ou sur notre terrain


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Novembre 2022)

@Sandrine2572 
Alors la balade autorisée d'une heure pendant le confinement, ça s'est mis en place au bout d'un certain temps. 2° confinement notamment.
Mais au début du 1er confinement, c'était interdiction de sortir sans raison valable et la balade n'en faisait pas partie, sauf pour sortir un chien.

@LadyA. 
La semaine dernière il a plu tous les jours chez moi.... Il pleuvait, ça se calmait..... 15 mn et ça repartait de plus belle....  Si on était sortis, ça aurait été au risque de finir sous la flotte... Donc je veux bien être dévouée mais la semaine dernière aucune balade. Car quand il y a des petits en poussette, eux à la limite sont protégés avec l'habillage pluie de la poussette. Mais pour ceux qui marchent c'est pas cool. Et Nounou n'a pas non plus envie de rentrer trempée et d'être malade ensuite.


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Novembre 2022)

Vous n'avez pas de protège poussette pour le vent et la pluie ? privez les autres et vous-même d'une sortie c'est bof même si la maman l'a gardée chez elle ! elle ne travaille pas pour prendre des jours comme çà ? bref une fois ok mais pas tout l'hiver sortir fait du bien à tout le monde ...


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Novembre 2022)

Je ne sors pas les enfants sous la pluie  si j'ai 4 accueillis. J'ai toujours le plus grand qui est moins bien protégé que les autres (celui qui marche à côté de la poussette). Les trois enfants dans la poussette triple sont eux bien protégés grâce à la protection pluie de la poussette. Aujourd'hui pluie mais promenade, je n'ai que 2 accueillis sur les 4. Moi mouillée malgré mon ciré mais ce n'est pas grave.


----------



## Griselda (7 Novembre 2022)

Autant que faire ce peut je sors tous les jours SAUF si la meteo ne le permet pas.
Sortir pour se retrouver sous la pluie, aucun interêt.
Mais du coup si je ne sors ni quand il pleut ni à chaque fois qu'il y a un des 3 ou 4 accueillis qui a la goutte au nez et bien je peux revendre ma poussette tout de suite, je gagnerais de la place. 
Voilà pourquoi oui même avec un petit qui est un peu malade (s'il l'est beaucoup il reste chez lui), je sors s'il ne pleut pas. 
Si l'état de l'enfant nécessite de rester enfermé c'est qu'il n'a pas sa place chez moi. 
Un enfant qui ne sort pas souvent tombera d'autant plus facilement malade.

Je suis canadienne. Ma Mère nous sortait tous les jours même en plein hiver... avec plein de couverture pour nous emmailloter.


----------



## liline17 (7 Novembre 2022)

même avis que Griselda!


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

En crèche, il y a longtemps, donc maintenant ? Sort que l’enfant soit malade ou pas, sinon il faut garder son enfant.
C’est ce que la crèche disait il y a plusieurs années, maintenant cela a peut-être changé ...

Perso, si pas grave, je sors en fonction du temps,  mais si dans le cas présent, la maman fait l’effort de garder son petit etc , j’éviterais à son retour, voir le lendemain aussi si le temps ne le permet pas, sinon si cela est possible, je sors.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

Au 1er confinement, on pouvait sortir 1h, même si l’on n’avait pas de chien 🤨😅😹


----------



## liline17 (7 Novembre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Au 1er confinement, on pouvait sortir 1h, même si l’on n’avait pas de chien 🤨😅😹


Oui, à condition d'avoir préparé son autorisation de sortie, que les PE en fassent une pour chaque enfant qu'on ai les contrats de chaque enfant avec nous, et je crois qu'il y avait un autre document à fournir aussi, bref, c'était facile de sortir!


----------



## Griselda (7 Novembre 2022)

Comme j'ai la chance de vivre en maison avec jardin, même durant le confinement j'ai toujours pu aller dehors avec les Loulous, encore heureux, surtout avec les enfants en télé études + la Mari en télétravail... dans la salle de jeux...
Bref, on s'éloigne du sujet.

C'est toujours compliqué: répondre aux besoins d'un Loulou, d'un Parent mais sans oublier les besoins des autres Loulous.


----------



## Nounougali17 (7 Novembre 2022)

Je pense que j'aurai maintenu la balade, au vue de la météo chez moi! Bien couvert (oreilles et  cou), je pense que ça ne fait pas de mal, quitte à ajouter la protection de pluie pour couper le vent. Ça fait du bien d aller prendre l air!
Après,  une matinée sans balade c est pas la fin du monde non plus! 
Vous avez fait au "feeling", et c est très bien comme ça! Pas sûre qu il y ait une bonne ou mauvaise réaction. 
Il m est arrivé de ne pas sortir en voyant le ciel noir...et finalement il n à jamais plu!!! J ai pris la mauvaise décision, et personne ne m en a tenu rigueur!


----------



## LaNorvégienne (10 Novembre 2022)

*Bonjour,
Je sors tous les jours et par tous les temps, si c'est un petit rhume, j'habille bien l'enfant (bonnet, écharpe) et capote à pluie si pluie. Jardin et/ou ballade tous les jours. J'aimerai bien aussi pour la sieste, mais ici, c'est interdit 
La météo Française ne me fait pas peur  et je commence à revivre enfin, ces jours ci.*
Vivement les températures négatives.
Je ne peut pas rester enfermer toute une journée, pour moi c'est impossible et les enfants ont besoin de prendre l'air


----------



## Orlhad (11 Novembre 2022)

Moi je triche 😄. Je travaille en couple et cela permet de ne pas se priver de sortie même si un petit n'est pas trop en état de sortir. C'est clair que les enfants ont besoin de se dépenser et que c'est tout aussi essentiel pour nous de ne pas rester enfermés avec une horde de petits fauves en cage 😂.

Bon, pour les températures négatives je suis nettement moins enthousiaste que toi @LaNorvégienne vu que je déteste le froid ( si je pouvais travailler en short et tongs toute l'année, je serai l'AM le plus heureux du monde 😄 ).


----------



## liline17 (11 Novembre 2022)

Je sort le plus souvent possible et mes petits sont rarement malades. 
Si un enfant est sous traitement, il n'attrapera pas une deuxième maladie à cause de la sortie. 
Bien au contraire,  ça va l'aider à guérir. 
Vous avez remarqué que les nez des petits enrhumés coulent plus chez nous que dehors et un peu moins au retour de promenade ?


----------



## Marine35 (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, je pense que j’aurais accepté également mais uniquement pour cette fois en expliquant que c’est dommage de priver les autres de sortie surtout si la météo permet de sortir. C’est pas toujours simple de jongler avec toutes les familles entre les accueillis enrhumés, ceux trop couverts ( sisi ça existe), pas assez couverts, habillés comme un clown ( pyjama ou short par-dessus le jogging rose  avec bob orange blouson jaune fluo et t-shirt bariolé  à manches courtes par-dessus un body à manches longues)


----------



## assmatzam (14 Novembre 2022)

Et bien moi le parent qui me demande de ne pas sortir car son enfant est malade n'est pas encore né 

Nan mais il est sérieux ou quoi 
Si j'ai prévu une sortie je la fais 
Si le parent n'est pas content il n'a cas garder son petit le temps pour lui d'être complètement guéri 

Les parents oublient souvent que nous sommes dans le cadre d'un multi accueil 
4 en ce qui me concerne et que leur enfant n'est pas le nombril du monde


----------



## LaNorvégienne (16 Novembre 2022)

Orlhad, moi c'est l'inverse de vous, je supporte assez mal la chaleur, je me sens au top quand il fait frais et le must pour moi, le vent !
Si en plus, il pouvait y avoir la neige en hiver, mais dans ma région, ici en France, ça ne tombe quasi jamais et depuis longtemps
.
Je suis très souvent dehors avec les enfants, il n'y a que la grosse pluie qui nous arrête


----------

